# Getting 29.5 laws, need wheels. Backspacing and Wheel Help



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

I bought a pair of 98% 29.5x12x12 laws for $125 yesterday. So, I am now shopping for a pair of skinnies for the fronts and a new set of wheels since my stockers are bent and busted to hell. I cannot justify spending $100/ea on wheels, so I am looking at getting either ITP Deltas or the STI XM40’s. What I am wondering is if anyone has any experience with these and can give me any pluses and minuses. 

Xm40’s:










Deltas:










Currently, I have the stock wheels, 27” mudlites, 2” spacers all around, and will be running a 2” RDC lift. What backspacing should I run? I am assuming the 5+2? From what I have read, that won’t make me rub too much, but I can always do the basketball DIY. For now, the trailer I use is barely wide enough for my current setup, so I do not want to go any wider. However, I am in the process of building a 6x10 trailer for the 4 wheelers, and width won’t be an issue, so I can add the spacers on then if need be. 

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Those rims have been around for a while. Shouldnt have any problems with them. With 2" spacers, I'd get the most narrow offset you could... lol... You dont really want to be THAT wide... I wouldnt think. Unless you're gonna do away with the spacers then you could just get a wider offset. You Shouldnt have any rubbing issues period either way. At least, not under normal riding circumstances.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4205


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks p425. So will a 5+2 offset without spacers be good?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

That would be fine...You really would only need spacers if you was going to run the factory offset


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed. The 5+2 offset will be fine w/o spacers as well.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm confused. I thought I had read factory offset was like 6+1 or 5.5+1.5? Plus, isn't a 2+5 a super deep dish wheel? That is based off the link above posted by p425.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah the stock are some crazy like 6+1... 5+2 is what most 7" aftermarket IRS wheels come in. 2+5 are SRA wheels, really wide. I actually ran 2+5 on mine, b/c I wanted the wider stance w/o having to use spacers.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Ah, ok, I musta gotten dyslexic for a second. My bad. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nah you didnt, You had it right.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i personally would go with the xm40s. if you get a steel wheel, you will hate them. might as well keep the stocks if you go steel IMO.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok, thanks. Does anyone know of any other wheels like the xm40s at about the same $55/wheel price point?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

No Plugs said:


> Ok, thanks. Does anyone know of any other wheels like the xm40s at about the same $55/wheel price point?


I think I paid about that for these Douglas Quatrosports.


http://s483.photobucket.com/albums/...ine tires/?action=view&current=DSC02324-1.jpg


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I just picked up some skinny/wide combo 29.5's that fit a 12" rim. I'm still running the stock rims at this time. My ? is what size spacer should I run to clear the wides from rubbing the gas tank? 1" ,1.5" ,2" without a 2" lift? Does the width of the spacer need to change if I add a 2" lift?(want to keep them under fenders as much as possible thou) Do I need spacers for the front(skinnies on stock wheels)to clear and not rub or do I need the 2" lift first then the wheel spacers. I'm all confused what I need to buy. My bike is in my sig. If anyone can set me in the right direction that would be great. Thanks oh and I want to stay with stock wheels for now


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

just spacers for the rear is all that is NEEDED but I would do them on all 4 otherwise your rear are gonna stick way out compared to the front... Athstetics... lol


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Would you say 1.5 spacers be the best fit for me?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I THINK so yes... Might want to wait till someone who has them chimes in... I just ran wider rims no spacers... So I'm not %100 sure how much is needed. I think even 1" might clear it but...


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

ok thanks for the reply and then I got the whole other way to go. Buy new rims but what off set ? dicisions?????


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I Ran SRA rims all around & Loved the stance.... 2+5 I think is what they are?


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Not for me. I like to stay fairly clean if all possible. 1.5 spacers out back or some nice aftermarket rims just don't know what offset to get 5+2 ?? does that sound right?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yes just plain ole IRS rims would be perfect. And they should all be 5+2 (in most cases)


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Polaris425 so much for taking time to answer my ?s. I bet I've been one of the first 1oo members on this site . I joined in dec. of 08. GREAT site it has made my bike what it is today. any insight on how to become subscribing member ? P.S never did like that hl site! keep up the great work. I tell every1 I know about how good this site is.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks! Glad to help anytime. As far as the SM deal, just sign up the same way as the M&M subscription, just pick the other one in the list lol... I'd wait till that one runs out though, so you dont overlap & you get all your time out of it.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks will do


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

When I got my 29.5's I ran them on the factory rims and added 1.5" spacers all the way around and loved it. Plenty of clearance and they didn't stick too far from under the fenders. I say that is the setup you will be most pleased with until you get some new rims.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

By the time I buy spacers for so much $ ? I should just spend the money on new rims. I have been looking at new rims but I don't really even know if I like the tires themselves(haven't rode a bike with outlaws). any 5+2 offset 12" rim should work so wich ones should I get ???? I don't really know if I want to run spacers or new rims?? What do you guys think??


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

It all comes down to your own preference. I LIKED mine with the factory rims + spacers. I LOVE it with the aftermarket rims, wider offset, and spacers. I like 'em wide!!! But it is your Brute. It all comes down to what you like the most. Make it your own. Never do anything just because somebody told you to do it.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I cant go to wide wont fit down the trails we ride.lol How you like those ITP chrome ss112's I wonder how they hold up in mud after a year or so. I dont clean my bike that often. Should I get the 2" lift so the laws dont rub?


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Will 29.5 -10-12 laws rub if mounted on stock rims without 2" lift or should I get the 1.5 spacers for the front like I'm getting for the back. Later down the road when I get my 2" lift will the 1.5 spacers still space the rear tires(wides 12") from rubbing gas tank?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd get the spacers all the way around. And they will keep your tires off the tank, even after you add the lift.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

How about the almond secondary with laws 29.5 skinny/wide tires? What do you think step up to green, red? We ride some trails & mud and some deep water and then 10% maybe peanutbutter slop. I'm running stock primary & almond secondary. Any thoughts?? maroon primary/red secondary or pink prim/ almond sec.?? any thoughs going to order soon from EPI


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Personally I'd go red for the best bottom end but, I know ya'll have a lot of watery stuff down there so you might get away with and like the almond or green.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm running stock pri/ almond sec with tires in sig but getting 29.5 laws mounted as I type. Thinking after all I read that I'll try the maroon pri /almond sec 1st then maybe step up secondary spring to ?? green,red and keep the maroon primary .Hows that sound?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds good.


----------

